# My Tern got ROCKED!!



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

My tern got seriously rocked!
I just sold a caribe because of the fighting...
Now I come home to this!

what are his chances of survival?
anything I should do?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

get him in a different tank and add some salt. hope he makes it.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

oohhh man
I really dont want him to die









I may have to make some crazy arrangements for a hospital tank
but wont the stress of moving him to another tank kill him?


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

hope he make....good luck


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

leave him in the tank and move the other fish, proably the best chance for him good luck


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Ouch, those are pretty nasty bites, but I think he can pull through. I would seperate him and start treating him with melafix. Keep us posted on how he fares.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow man, good luck. As said above, keep us updated.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Not to be nasty or anything. It looks like his asshole is gone. He will probly end up with an infection then die.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

ouch thats really nasty.



shoe997bed263 said:


> get him in a different tank and add some salt. hope he makes it.
> [snapback]913899[/snapback]​


yes do that.


> Not to be nasty or anything. It looks like his asshole is gone. He will probly end up with an infection then die.
> 
> --------------------


I think the same.
I dont know if his anus can regenerat or heal.

Hope he makes it.
Cheers and GL


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Ouch, those are pretty nasty bites, but I think he can pull through. I would seperate him and start treating him with melafix. Keep us posted on how he fares.
> [snapback]914218[/snapback]​


i also agree. best of luck to you


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I think he may be a she!

It looks as though there may be some eggs there.
I will try to take some photos later today.

I have put her in a 20 gallon for now.
and after work I will go and buy melafix

thanx for all the support and help!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Any updates on this guy/girl? I'm curious to know how it made out.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Did this occur right after a recent water change?????


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

This happened right after I removed a caribe. (less than 24hrs after - and they have been together for like 4+months)

BUT the caribe that I took out was the biggest p*ssy in the whole tank. He never chased anyone, and always hid behind the plants.. so I dunno

I have moved the tern here: (20 gallon)









I have added lots of MelaFix, and I think its working. Either that or piranhas heal faster than I thought.

Before: (last week)









After:









There was a piece of flesh that got mad fungus and fell off. You could see flesh and eggs and stuff.. it was really gross. But now its all smooth and it seems that there is a skin over it.

Should I feed her? I am worried that it will heal her bum closed.. is that possible?

edit: insert pic


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

ouch, that looks like it hurts!!!! melafix is the way to go. add some gravel if you can, it'll keep him less stressed.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Poor P! Unpredictable.


----------



## Motarded (Mar 3, 2005)

How is this girl doing?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Jesus H, that is one tough P, hope she makes it. Caribes are some mean ass mofuggers.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Keep us posted on the ps progress


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to see that

and if u want to feed her give her a small piece of shrimp and see if she will eat it
but they can go along time without food


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, is she pulling through still?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

gl with that. if that p heals it will look crazy but how will it sh*t? its got no ass


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
Let us know how that girl is doing. Is she still alive?


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Damn would be a shame if a beautiful tern like that were to go.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Bump it up for a damn update already!


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

damn.. would love to see i pic now if it made it.. (hope it did)


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Hope the guy pulled through. I have a feeling he will do fine.

GL


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Update?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I think she is doing really well now.
Either the Melafix worked, or piranhas heal amazingly well. Its probably both!

Thank-you everyone for the help, concern etc. You guys rock! P-Fury Rocks!
















I have moved her back to the main tank now. She would totally flip out in the small tank whenever I did water changes etc. The main badass Caribe is gone. I sold it. There is now 9 piranhas in the tank. 4 of which are smaller than the tern.

Here is a pic. You can see that the area has grown a skin over the hole, and fin has started to grow. 
Will the gap fill in completely? I hope so!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Amazing...what about it's anus? Like, the bunghee hole is still there, and it can crap no problem?


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Hope its able to sh*t, cuz I know when I gotta go I gotta go, I couldn't image holding it in until it healed. Good Luck with it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's good to hear. I was following this thread hoping to hear from you. You should come around here more often!! Are we too good for you?







Just kidding, but I'm glad she's doing good, and that you gave us an update.
~Taylor~


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

glad to hear that ur tern is doing better


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

holy shitz...she heals up pretty nice...thatz amazing...great job man


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

WOW p's are super-fish! Good job on fixing up the tern!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i happy u updated this thread 
and that he is healing nicely


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

that is awesome that your fish survived man that is hardcore!







! ..... man do this site a favor and post these pics on the piranha injury list at the top of the injury forum this is a great set of pictures that show how tough these fish are and their ability to heal...you are so lucky man that that fish lived i give you a whoppie doopy for that (listen to string cheese and youll figure out what a whoopie doopy is)


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Bump for pics and update!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I hope that the fish still continues to amaze us with it's remarkable healing power....this myfriends is what i call "The Amazing World Of Piranhas"

How the big lady is doing?Is she eating normally now?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Another update would be sweet, curious how it takes a grump


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

My tern is doing really well now...










I don't know how it poops.. (I haven't waited around long enough to see..)


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Absolutely awesome, It must be able to go if its healed this far and is looking so well.  Just cant believe it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy crap man, thats just crazy.

at first i was reading through the start and thought to myself, "sh*t man, that P got fucked up and probably wont make it." then i saw that it was healing, and i was worried about it being able to sh*t....now i just cant believe its totally better.

good job!


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

ouch he lost his ass and part of his fin..my suggestion is to put him in a different tank with a heater and airstone put melafix and salt raise temp to 82 put a towel over the tank to reduce stress!hope he doesnt die.oh wait nvm lol now I see the update pics..CONGRATS!


----------

